# success of breeding haplochromis?



## shaguars7 (Apr 12, 2009)

I am wondering if anyone has any success stories of getting haplochromis to breed with undesired sex ratio's? 
I know there a harem breeder and well 1 male to as many females as possible, but here is my predicament. I bought 8 juvies and i know of atleast for males in the group and not sure of the other 4. I am obviously hoping that I have 4 females remaing, but think it may be as low as 2 females. I have them in a 38 for right now soon to be 55. I have removed the dom male and then the next male to colour up and be dom. I guess what i am asking is if and i think i should have atleast 2 females left in the tank as in 4 males and 2 females will they ever spawn? I really want to get a better group going, but I am hoping to get some females from spawns to fill out the group for the future. What are my chances. 
Or should i get it down to 1 male that will colour up and leave it with whatever fish wont. I cant get anymore locally and i only see them o aquabid and they wont ship to canada. Thanks


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi Boss
yu may have sucess in keeping 4 males and 2 females, the males will get busy and let the females relatively quiet.It's a beeter choice than to keep 1 male and 2 females because in this config, the male will harass the 2 females and may kill them in some extreme case.
xris


----------



## shaguars7 (Apr 12, 2009)

yes sorry about barking those orders..lol...i am pleased about the fact of what i have is more desirable than if i strip it down to 1 male and 2 females. All I can do is hope i can get a spawn out of them and strip and tumble eggs to get some future consideration females!....here is to hoping.


----------

